# Analyzing my Room measurement



## Dyno (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey there,

first of all thanks to all to all the people that keep that Forum going... Quite awesome...

I did a room measurement (Equipment: Behringer ECM 8000 no cal, Apollo Twin calibrated, through Dynaudio Bm5 mk 2 Full Range and a probably tiny room). Anyone who could help me to interprete the results?

My aim ist to use it as a mixing room for mainly acoustic/electronic pop music... 

So what would be the best way to kill the deficits of that room? Where are the deficits? I was thinking of Basotect absorbers (what thickness?) for walls and ceiling, and probably a helmholtz resonator for that 43 Hz boominess. Since I just started to get into room acoustics since a couple of weeks I would really appreciate if someone could through me a bone there...BTW sorry for my bad english - although I´m actually quite proud of myself....

So I try to attach: - A nice hand drawn picture of my Room (equipped) and the measurement file....

Any important info I forgot?

Thanks in advance!

Greets

Dyno


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Some pretty sharp resonances there, so treatment can only help. Best place for advice on that is the Home Audio Acoustics forum, I'll move the thread there.


----------



## Dyno (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Folks, 

Is anybody out there who could give me some advice on how to treat my room? I would really appreciate it.

Greets


----------

